# Power tool storage?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a homeowner/hobbyist, and do not frequently take my tools far from the garage. So portable cases are not often necessary. Most of my tools are stored in the plastic hinged cases that they came in, then in a metal cabinet in the garage. Some are in a deep drawer in my toolbox. Others are stored in drawers of the table saw stand I built. 

It seems this is an inefficient way to store them. For one, all those plastic cases take up a lot of room in the cabinet. But, if I took them all out of the cases they's just be in a jumbled mess of tangled power cords. Two, when I need to do something like make one quick cut with a jigsaw, it's inconvenient to have to grab the case (after inevitably grabbing the wrong one the first time), open it up, get out the tool, put the case back, then repeat the process when I'm done.

Does anyone have any suggestions for storage of power tools that doesn't take up a ton of space, and has them somewhat accessible. I keep my drills on pegboard because they are used so much, but that won't work for things like circular saws and power planers.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have no secretes for your dilemma, but my first thought for shop storage is keep the things used most often most accessible. 
I am always on the go, so cases are a must. But one plus to keeping tools in their original box it that there is usually room to store related items in it too.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Build dividers and shelves in the metal case that you use now.

One space to fit each tools case, with labels to coincide.

Then build other storage shelving as needed to store more cases neatly.

That way you see the label you are looking for, grab the tool , no shuffling until you find the right one.

This keeps the tools and their related things together, and stacked neatly.

You could even build a special locker, with revolving shelves to store more in the back, but revolve around to be accessible.

Or sliding shelves.


ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's a Google for you "tool storage for my garage pictures". The pictures at the end will lead you into hours worth of ideas.

Bud


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I use my tools both in the shop/around home and on the road, but keep very few of them in cases. Exceptions are hammer drills, oscillating tools, reciprocating saws, etc. that use specific bits and/or accessories, so it makes sense to me to keep tools and accessories one case. In the shop I have a couple sections of something like 30" deep by 30" wide shelves with drill, corded and cordless, on these shelves, sanding and grinding tools on those shelves, routers and bits on this shelf, etc. And yes, cords still get tangled sometimes, but it's not as much of a problem with the tools split up a bit, as opposed to everything on one 4', 8, or whatever shelf or in a cabinet. As far as going on the road, my work varies enough that I usually pack differently, day to day, week to week, or whatever. For that I have a couple of old heavy duty canvas bags, large enough for say a circular saw, a corded drill or two, a couple of cordless drills, an impact driver or two, some spare batteries, and maybe even an extension cord. Yes, those bags get heavy some days, but I still think it's easier than juggling a comparable number of molded cases that take up what, maybe three times the space. All depends what you're doing. For a guy building garages, decks, additions, etc. for a living, working primarily out of his truck, yeah, I think cases might be the way to go. Working primarily at home though, or somewhere in between, I don't find the cases convenient.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I put mine in the big deep drawers of my biggest tool box. I've also just set them on shelves, but that gets untidy.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

In my shop, I have a 16 inch deep shelf up high on the wall where I store my plastic cases with all the included attachments and wrenches and stuff. The actual tool itself is on another shelf right below the case.
If the tool is needed in the shop, it is handy. If the tool needs to go with me to a site, the case is right above it and they travel as a package.
Doing it this way also allows for a quick inventory for missing tools. I usually find them fairly quick because I am pretty good at putting them away, so they are typically found where I last used them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I do a lot of woodworking. A lot of my tools are right at hand and ready to use. Drill drivers, jig saw, nailers and staplers. Also screws of all sorts and bolts from 1/4 inch to 3/8. 

These cabinets have proven to be very useful.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I like how those go all the way to the ceiling to keep things out of the way and maximize usable space.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Build a rolling storage cart with shelves customized to your particular toolset. Then you can roll the whole thing to where you need it.

Here's the one I made based on some other design I saw on the Lumberjacks forum.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103773

Here's a different way to do it.
https://www.familyhandyman.com/tools/storage/grab-and-go-tool-storage/view-all

This month's issue of Family Handyman also has great plans for a much bigger rolling solution. But I only have that in the paper version.

Tons of options. If you're concerned about dust management, just build drawers or cabinet fronts.


----------



## Brrian (May 18, 2017)

Having the same problem.... everything is just stored in some old buckets and plastic cases. I'm also looking into upgrading in some kind of shelving, maybe with drawers or portable boxes.
I'm on Google and Pinterest now for some ideas! 

This looks really cool!
http://www.core77.com/posts/51707/The-WorkMo-Portable-Workbench-System?utm_source=public_sidebar


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I use an old 3 drawer filing cabinet from a garage sale.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Similar problems here. I tend to DIY just about everything so I have automotive tools, motorcycle tools, HVAC tools, electrical tools, RC airplane and drone tools, network tools, bicycle tools, digging tools, and a decent collection of power and battery powered tools. Being in a townhouse there just isn't enough storage space to for everything to have its own neat area. Only thing that comes close is the auto tools mostly in a rolling chest in the garage. But the chest really isn't big enough so that is disorganized, too. I need to think more about this sometime....


----------



## Evildad (Sep 27, 2008)

> it's inconvenient to have to grab the case (after inevitably grabbing the wrong one the first time)


Do you own a labelmaker? If you aren't sure what's in that box, label it. Top and both sides, so it doesn't matter how you put it back in the cabinet.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have some floor to ceiling heavy steel shelving I salvaged from an office store room.

I leave the tools in their cases (if they came with one) as it is easier to organize. The tools that get used the least go on the top shelf. All the others are in easy reach. My cordless tools are kept on their own shelf along with the chargers. 

I have had my tools so long that I know which is in which case. If you are having trouble identifying which case you need, get an inexpensive Dymo labeler and label each of the cases on two sides. Use something hi-viz like black lettering on yellow background. Be sure to clean the area where the label will go thoroughly so it adheres better.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Label maker, high tech.

Ever heard of a Sharpie marker.

Works for me, but I do have both just in case.


ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

LOL

Admittedly I am a bit OCD with some things. When I am organizing, I like to make things as neat as possible. Recall my cross-cut sled with its warning label on the blade guard. I could have just written DANGER with a Sharpie but I like to see how refine I can make things. If I recall, you thought they were purchased.


----------



## Evildad (Sep 27, 2008)

Sharpie works, too, but if your cases are nice, you might like nice labels instead of scribbles.


----------

